# Anybody with a Baylis? <nt>



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

this page intentionally left blank, with the exception of this sentence fragment.


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*One now, one on the way*

I have one Baylis at present. It's 10 years old, built as a crit bike. Very tight clearances - it's 60 cm, and has significant toe overlap. And there's barely room for a 700 x 23 tire in back. EL-OS tubes, simple (for Brian) lugwork, and a flawless Kandy Apple red paint job.

Because it's designed for crits, it's extremely quick handling although not nervous. I've had it on a few 40+ mph downhills and it was just fine. It was built originally for a sprinter with 30 pounds on me, so it's overbuilt for me. Stiff as can be, accelerates well, tracks well. Great bike, but a little stiff and nervous for long rides.

I have a second Baylis on order. The order is a year old, so it'll be another year or two before I see it. He quoted me two years, but I suspect that was optimistic. This will be a "general purpose" road bike, which to me means road racing geometry, maybe slightly relaxed, to be ridden on anything from 20 mile training rides to centuries. We haven't worked out the details yet, other than EL-OS tubing. Probably Pacenti lugs, and I'm looking for something more ornate than the present bike. I love Nervex Pro lugs, and I think the best looking bike I've ever seen is Joe Bell's Holland on which Brian did a special tuneup on the Nervex lugs. I'd LOVE to have something along those lines.

My typical paint job is the traditional Faema paint, white with red head and seat tube panels. Brian thinks that's boring and he'll need to come up with something more appropriate for the new ride. We'll see. I've never seen a bad Baylis, so anything he comes up with will be good. But if you've ever seen his green track bike, or the green Hellenic, I think those paint jobs are terrific.

My standard of comparison is my present Richard Sachs bike. If Baylis can match the handling and ride of my Sachs, I'll be delighted. I'll have to drop him an e-mail some day soon and see where I am in his waiting list.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah I heard that Bayliss is a rad painter in his own right. Didn't he teach Joe Bell to paint? How long is the waitlist for a Bayliss?


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*Baylis/JB*

Brian didn't teach JB to paint - JB supposedly learned from working with Bill Holland at Bill's old shop in Lemon Grove, CA. But Baylis showed JB some tricks of the trade, and arranged for JB to replace him at painting Richard Sach's frames.

Brian's wait list as of a year ago was 2 years, according to Brian. Knowing all the projects he's involved with, I assume that it's actually longer than that.

Some things are worth waiting for.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*2 years?!*



DMoore said:


> Brian didn't teach JB to paint - JB supposedly learned from working with Bill Holland at Bill's old shop in Lemon Grove, CA. But Baylis showed JB some tricks of the trade, and arranged for JB to replace him at painting Richard Sach's frames.
> 
> Brian's wait list as of a year ago was 2 years, according to Brian. Knowing all the projects he's involved with, I assume that it's actually longer than that.
> 
> Some things are worth waiting for.




Interesting. I didn't know that Bayliss used to be Richard Sach's painter.

A 2 year waitlist?! I knew that Bayliss is right up there in paint skills with the best of them, but I had no idea the painting wait is that long. Or, is the waitlist you are talking about just frames?


----------

